# Amor cortese ... dolce stil novo ...



## Fedifrago (27 Febbraio 2010)

Vi è ancora spazio per questo tipo di approccio?

Il romanticismo è finito?

Sentendo una trasmissione alla radio l'altro giorno, gli interventi delle signore/ine erano molto improntati alla famosa vignetta del pavone che fa la ruota con le due che lo guardano e poi dicono "Si vabbeh...bello....ma mò facce vedè che c'hai lì sotto" :mexican:

Questo l'atteggiamento soprattutto da parte delle più giovani, che vedono nel romanticismo una sorta di debolezza, mentre agognano l'uomo "rude" quello che agisce anche in mancanza di chiari segnali, che in soldoni rischia anche la figuraccia, ma almeno si spende...

C'è ancora spazio per gesti tipo regalar fiori ( di cui abbiamo sotto diapositiva ), cioccolatini e scriver frasi sdolcinate per far schiudere, come diceva il conduttore, "...la valva pudenda..."?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Febbraio 2010)

Non e' finito, ma ognuno ha la sua idea di romanticismo

Ma niente tulipani, preferisco i girasoli grassie:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (27 Febbraio 2010)

siamo sempre lì: dipende da quanto interesse ho per chi mi regala fiori o altro..
è tristissimo ricevere 25 rose rosse da un uomo e non sentire dentro niente di romantico per lui..:carneval:


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Febbraio 2010)

*chissà come mai...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' finito, ma ognuno ha la sua idea di romanticismo
> 
> Ma niente tulipani, *preferisco i girasoli grassie*:carneval:


Mò mooo segno!!! :mexican:

Ok, è chiaro che si tende a vedere qualcosa come romantico anche in funzione di ciò che si prova per chi ci fa oggetto di romanticherie....ma mi chiedevo se, in generale, non fossero al tramonto certe "sdolcinerie" a vantaggio di soluzioni più rudi/pratiche/concrete...specie fra le new generation...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Febbraio 2010)

Le persone non sono tutte uguali e anche tra le nuove generazioni, come tra le vecchie...
Io sono un tipo che tende a essere diretto, ad esempio, ma non significa essere a disposizione.
Poi ognuno/a ha una sua idea di attenzioni, io apprezzo di più un libro "pensato", una scatola di cioccolatini, di un mazzo di fiori (che non mi fa schifo).
Quello che credo è che tutte le donne si siano stufate di romanticume, di cose e gesti falsi perché non corrispondenti a un sentimento, ma a ottenere appunto... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrlew2G6nvA



e allora se così dev'essere non si facciano storie e ipocrisie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCs7XGlAj2Q&feature=related


...ma sarebbe davvero "romantico" se non fosse solo per quello.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntdUJaNxTTc&feature=related


----------



## ignavius (27 Febbraio 2010)

Come giustamente accenna Persa, il romanticismo nel tempo non ha saputo nascondere la sua ipocrisia di fondo, pertanto oggi, in una società dove volenti o nolenti si è imparato in molti campi ad essere più diretti, esso viene addirittura ad essere considerato un comportamento negativo.
Un tempo sarebbe stato impossibile dirsi direttamente cose del tipo "da te voglio solo sesso", oggi lo si può dire tranquillamete, e con una certa probabilità di riscontro positivo.
Ricordiamoci da dove arrivano il romanticismo e l'"arte della seduzione": semplicemente dal desiderio di accoppiamento.
Dunque oggi che la falsa pudicizia è stata addirittura soppiantata dal cinismo, certi gesti vengono prevalentemente interpretati come incapacità di parlar chiaro.
Triste, lo so, ma credo che sia così.
Io sono un romantico, ma sinceramente tante volte ho paura a mostrarmi tale.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Febbraio 2010)

Io appartengo alla specie di uomini che ama un approccio romantico - non ho fretta di concludere, ma mi piace sapere che l'approccio non sia un'avventura di poco conto.

La fame di sesso è (anche) indotta dalle masse media, che vogliono far credere che la felicità sia riducibile ai fatti di poco, e che ottenere un rapporto sessuale sia equivalente a trovare un amore per sempre.

Io questo non lo vedo. Vedo che molti si buttano nell'avventura suggerita e non trovano nulla, se non l'amarezza di aver trovato sollievo per un secondo e problemi per anni.


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> certi gesti vengono prevalentemente interpretati come incapacità di parlar chiaro.


E non è cosi?


----------



## ignavius (28 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E non è cosi?


Beh, io sarò cinico, ma tu esageri.
Se io faccio un gesto gentile, dietro non v'è nulla di non detto.
Se poi in certe occasini qualcuno preferisce i tipi "allora, in che motel si va?".......... 
De gustibus.....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E non è cosi?


Già


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Beh, io sarò cinico, ma tu esageri.
> Se io faccio un gesto gentile, dietro non v'è nulla di non detto.
> Se poi in certe occasini qualcuno preferisce i tipi "allora, in che motel si va?"..........
> De gustibus.....


Non esagera...
Loro...badano solo al non detto.
Loro guardano a come lo dici...
Si chiedono perchè lo dici...
E infine cercano sempre di stanare cosa ci sta dietro...

Per esempio...lei ti dice...che nella vita basta una parola con 5 sillabe, ma già sa che per me la parola che a me basta è di 4 sillabe


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non esagera...
> Loro...badano solo al non detto.
> Loro guardano a come lo dici...
> Si chiedono perchè lo dici...
> ...


 Lettere?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lettere?


Sillabe.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sillabe.


 Allora non capisco.


----------



## ignavius (1 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora non capisco.


Io neppure.
Le più vogari ne hanno due, le più scontate tre...... Boh!


----------



## ranatan (1 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vi è ancora spazio per questo tipo di approccio?
> 
> Il romanticismo è finito?
> 
> ...


Personalmente non sono mai rimasta molto colpita dai gesti romantici, li vedo sempre come esagerazioni. Spesso penso che chi li fa si trastulli all'idea del figurone che farà...
L'uomo rude però non mi piace. Il massimo per me sarebbe un uomo che sapesse ascoltare ( davvero però, non per finta), partecipare e se richiesto consigliare.
E dovrebbe esserci nel momento del bisogno, non solo con le parole ma con i fatti.


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vi è ancora spazio per questo tipo di approccio?
> 
> Il romanticismo è finito?
> 
> ...


 Secondo me il vero romantico non lo è mai. Come del resto non è mai "mieloso". Al contrario, ha di fondo una sorta di forza virile che le donne avvertono molto bene ed amano.


----------



## MK (1 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Beh, io sarò cinico, ma tu esageri.
> Se io faccio un gesto gentile, dietro non v'è nulla di non detto.
> Se poi in certe occasini qualcuno preferisce i tipi "allora, in che motel si va?"..........
> De gustibus.....


Si è tutti mediamente gentili credo.  Il romanticismo presuppone qualcos'altro, e infatti si parla di approccio. Approccio a cosa? Alle belle parole o ai gesti gentili, che vanno in quella direzione, preferisco l'essere diretti. Il romanticismo ci sta (o non ci sta) quando la direzione è chiara per entrambi.


----------



## MK (1 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me il vero romantico non lo è mai. Come del resto non è mai "mieloso". Al contrario, ha di fondo una sorta di forza virile che le donne avvertono molto bene ed amano.


:up:


----------



## MK (1 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Personalmente non sono mai rimasta molto colpita dai gesti romantici, li vedo sempre come esagerazioni. *Spesso penso che chi li fa si trastulli all'idea del figurone che farà...*
> L'uomo rude però non mi piace. Il massimo per me sarebbe un uomo che sapesse ascoltare ( davvero però, non per finta), partecipare e se richiesto consigliare.
> *E dovrebbe esserci nel momento del bisogno, non solo con le parole ma con i fatti*.


Esattamente.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me il vero romantico non lo è mai. Come del resto non è mai "mieloso". Al contrario, ha di fondo una sorta di* forza virile che le donne avvertono molto bene ed amano*.


L'odore d'ascella?:carneval:


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Marzo 2010)

*Te possino...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> L'odore d'ascella?:carneval:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'odore d'ascella?:carneval:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
William Blake e Richard Wagner, nella loro diversità di temperamento ed arte, sono due perfetti esempi di romanticoni adorati dalle donne  :carneval:


----------



## ignavius (1 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'odore d'ascella?:carneval:


"....Questa mano pò esse ppiuma o pò esse ffero. Oggi è stata ppiuma...."


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> "....Questa mano pò esse ppiuma o pò esse ffero. Oggi è stata ppiuma...."


a' principe... una sola f, please... fero :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2010)

Comunque passiamo ai fatti... chi di voi tra gli uomini e' ancora _galante_?:carneval:


----------



## ignavius (1 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque passiamo ai fatti... chi di voi tra gli uomini e' ancora _galante_?:carneval:


Io, ma visto i commenti mi sembra, ora, di star facendo "outing" su qualcosa di cui vergognarsi


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque passiamo ai fatti... chi di voi tra gli uomini e' ancora _galante_?:carneval:


 Non sono galante, sono romantico. C'è molta differenza.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me il vero romantico non lo è mai. Come del resto non è mai "mieloso". Al contrario, ha di fondo una sorta di forza virile che le donne avvertono molto bene ed amano.


Beh tutta la musica di Schumann dice questo.


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh tutta la musica di Schumann dice questo.


 Non sapevo, ma mi fa piacere.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> William Blake e Richard Wagner, nella loro diversità di temperamento ed arte, sono due perfetti esempi di romanticoni adorati dalle donne  :carneval:


Non per essere maschilista, ma non conosco una donna che capisca un'emerita cippa della musica di Wagner. E Wagner, non ha nulla a che vedere con il romanticismo qui detto: da una parte stanno Chopin, Schumann e Mendellssohn, in mezzo sta il genio Liszt, che insegnò a Wagner ad essere musicista. Wagner non amava certo le donne.

Le donne non reagiscono bene agli accordi di sesta non risolti, non parliamo poi di quando fai sentire loro il Tristan-Akkord.

Guarda parlo per cognizione di causa...porco mondo...loro..devono sempre "correggere" e puntualizzare, va così che nei compiti di armonia, quando imposto certe successioni, che mandano in sollucchero i maschietti bruckneriani, loro...iniziano a storcere il naso e a polemizzare che non sta bene qui e non sta bene là...


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non per essere maschilista, ma non conosco una donna che capisca un'emerita cippa della musica di Wagner. E Wagner, non ha nulla a che vedere con il romanticismo qui detto: da una parte stanno Chopin, Schumann e Mendellssohn, in mezzo sta il genio Liszt, che insegnò a Wagner ad essere musicista. Wagner non amava certo le donne.
> 
> Le donne non reagiscono bene agli accordi di sesta non risolti, non parliamo poi di quando fai sentire loro il Tristan-Akkord.
> 
> Guarda parlo per cognizione di causa...porco mondo...loro..devono sempre "correggere" e puntualizzare, va così che nei compiti di armonia, quando imposto certe successioni, che mandano in sollucchero i maschietti bruckneriani, loro...iniziano a storcere il naso e a polemizzare che non sta bene qui e non sta bene là...


Wagner no, non le amava era misogino... ma le donne lo amavano. Se capissero o meno la sua musica poi, non ne ho la più pallida idea.
Wagner era romantico come poteva esserlo un samurai...


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vi è ancora spazio per questo tipo di approccio?
> 
> Il romanticismo è finito?
> 
> ...



c'è ancora spazio ...a me è capitato di incontrare uomini così attenti...ma tutte le volte che è successo....i signori in questione non mi ..affascinavano....


----------



## ignavius (1 Marzo 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> c'è ancora spazio ...a me è capitato di incontrare uomini così attenti...ma tutte le volte che è successo....i signori in questione non mi ..affascinavano....


Sotto sotto, la "femmina" cerca sempre il "maschio" (e viceversa).
Tutto il resto è contorno.


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> *Sotto sotto*, la "femmina" cerca sempre il "maschio" (e viceversa).
> Tutto il resto è contorno.


 Ma sotto quanto?


----------



## ignavius (1 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma sotto quanto?


Dipende dall'altezza


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Sotto sotto, la "femmina" cerca sempre il "maschio" (e viceversa).
> Tutto il resto è contorno.



come hai ragione :mexican:

ma questa storia del 'maschio' è tanto fuorviante....

essere maschi vuol dire essere poco attenti ? vuol dire non tenere al corteggiamento?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2010)

*Cosa conquista davvero?*

Volevo aprire un altro thread, ma questa domanda è solo una variante del titolo di questo:
COSA CONQUISTA DAVVERO?
Non essendo la maggior parte delle persone cos' belli da conquistare per la perfezione fisica (che poi è soggetta ai gusti individuali...), cosa troviamo davvero affascinante?
Il romanticismo? Sì e no (dicevamo)...
E allora cosa?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Volevo aprire un altro thread, ma questa domanda è solo una variante del titolo di questo:
> COSA CONQUISTA DAVVERO?
> Non essendo la maggior parte delle persone cos' belli da conquistare per la perfezione fisica (che poi è soggetta ai gusti individuali...), cosa troviamo davvero affascinante?
> Il romanticismo? Sì e no (dicevamo)...
> E allora cosa?


La capacità di far finta che le altre cose siano più belli


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Volevo aprire un altro thread, ma questa domanda è solo una variante del titolo di questo:
> COSA CONQUISTA DAVVERO?
> Non essendo la maggior parte delle persone cos' belli da conquistare per la perfezione fisica (che poi è soggetta ai gusti individuali...), cosa troviamo davvero affascinante?
> Il romanticismo? Sì e no (dicevamo)...
> E allora cosa?


L'attenzione all'altro/a....


----------



## ignavius (2 Marzo 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> come hai ragione :mexican:
> 
> ma questa storia del 'maschio' è tanto fuorviante....
> 
> essere maschi vuol dire essere poco attenti ? vuol dire non tenere al corteggiamento?


Io lo so, sono ripetitivo. Mi tocca.

Se accettiamo il fatto di essere molto più bestie di quanto non vorremmo, ci si apre di fronte un'immagine così chiara delle nostre vicende che è a dir poco disarmante.
Le nostre azioni diventano improvvisamente molto più comprensibili, le nostre reazioni, gli umori stessi, assumono, alla base, una spiegazione semplice e solidissima sulla quale poi andare a posizionare tutto il resto: il lato "umano" delle cose, e tutti ii fronzoli che gli mettiamo intorno per coprire la vera, triste ma pur solida natura.
Gli istinti ci dominano, prevalentemente, la nostra coscienza umana ce ne fa vergognare, la nostra intelligenza ci permette di vestire la nostra bestialità con fronzoli poetici e sentimentali dei più vari colori. Troviamo scuse per l'invadenza, giustificazioni all'egoismo addirittura costruiamo castelli di valori eccelsi per legittimare i nostri interessi.
Creiamo musica e parole, immagini, poesia, regole comportamentali. Il Galateo.......! Scriviamo romanzi, versiamo lacrime sulle loro pagine.........
Ma alla fine, siamo sempre le solite povere bestie.
Parliamo d'amore, ma è desiderio
Parliamo di gelosia, ma è possessività
Parliamo di tradimento, e vorremmo averne diritto. Solo noi, certo.
Parliamo di perdono, ma è viltà, pigrizia, ignavia, inettitudine.......

Essere maschio, all'occhio della femmina significa esclusivamente avere un bel partimonio genetico e possibilmente garantire la protezione della prole. Molte femmine, però, si vanno a cercare i geni migliori da una parte, e la protezione da un'altra. Come dico spesso: si trombano i tori e si sposano i somari (quello di sposarsi i somari è in realtà il tentativo di garantirsi l'operosità protettiva del somaro senza rinunciare del tutto alle "qualità" del toro).
Essere femmine, all'occhio del maschio, significa essere la soddisfazione dell'istinto di diffusione dei propri geni, ma proprio perchè si parla di diffusione, non ci si può fermare alla prima! Cacchio, basta organizzarsi: una lava e stira, una cucina, l'altra lavora e porta a casa gli sghèi, le altre accudiscono i figli (e me li tengono lontani)........ Cacchio, come se un agricoltore si limitasse, in ettari ed ettari di terreno, a piantare una sola pianta di pomodoro, e passare tutta la vita a curare solo quella! Uno spreco, ragazzi!

Ok, questa è la base. Da qui possiamo costruire tutte le condizioni particolari, le questioni personali, le contingenze, le eccezioni, i casi estremi, gli esempi di ogni sorta. Possiamo aggiungere quel condimento che è l'essere _umani_, e che con tutto il resto cozza come la crema pasticcera con il minestrone di verdura.

Non possiamo fare il contrario.
Non possiamo permetterci di fare come al solito: guardare ai nostri desideri, agli egoismi, alle peggiori bassezze e pretendere di giustificarli con........ l'"amore".

L'Amore, quello con la A maiuscola, non è soggetto a restrizioni, non è univoco, non è egoistico, non è monotematico, non è schiavo del sesso, non è animale. E' l'espressione di un'umanità che ci torna scomoda, ma che nostro malgrado possediamo.

Ecco che l'uomo galante deve in primo luogo essere autoironico, accettando la "bassezza" dei fini che si prefigge pur rivestendoli di bei gesti, parole ed immagini.
Ecco che la donna moderna, se non avverte questa autoironia, non accetta la galanteria. Un uomo galante senza autoironia si rivela "debole", e quindi non un "buon partito".
Ecco che a volte, quindi, preferisce lo "scontro diretto" tra le proprie voglie e quelle del maschio che ha di fronte.
Il corteggiamento, in tutte le specie, anche quella umana, vuole mostrare le migliori doti riproduttive, non teatrali.

Ripeto: sopra a tutte queste considerazioni fondamentali si può  mettere tutto ciò che si vuole, ma se si fa un cumulo di candizioni circostanziali senza una base solida, il cumulo non regge, e crolla su sè stesso.


----------



## ignavius (2 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Volevo aprire un altro thread, ma questa domanda è solo una variante del titolo di questo:
> COSA CONQUISTA DAVVERO?
> Non essendo la maggior parte delle persone cos' belli da conquistare per la perfezione fisica (che poi è soggetta ai gusti individuali...), cosa troviamo davvero affascinante?
> Il romanticismo? Sì e no (dicevamo)...
> E allora cosa?


E' solo un cocktail. Per ognuno diverso.
Chi si ferma al "cock", e chi arriva al "tail".......


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non per essere maschilista, ma non conosco una donna che capisca un'emerita cippa della musica di Wagner. E Wagner, non ha nulla a che vedere con il romanticismo qui detto: da una parte stanno Chopin, Schumann e Mendellssohn, in mezzo sta il genio Liszt, che insegnò a Wagner ad essere musicista. Wagner non amava certo le donne.
> 
> Le donne non reagiscono bene agli accordi di sesta non risolti, non parliamo poi di quando fai sentire loro il Tristan-Akkord.
> 
> Guarda parlo per cognizione di causa...porco mondo...loro..devono sempre "correggere" e puntualizzare, va così che nei compiti di armonia, quando imposto certe successioni, che mandano in sollucchero i maschietti bruckneriani, loro...iniziano a storcere il naso e a polemizzare che non sta bene qui e non sta bene là...


Mi fai venire le crisi d'identità :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Volevo aprire un altro thread, ma questa domanda è solo una variante del titolo di questo:
> COSA CONQUISTA DAVVERO?
> Non essendo la maggior parte delle persone cos' belli da conquistare per la perfezione fisica (che poi è soggetta ai gusti individuali...), cosa troviamo davvero affascinante?
> Il romanticismo? Sì e no (dicevamo)...
> E allora cosa?


Beh è soggettivo, sull'attenzione concordo. A me colpiscono molto l'apertura mentale, la voglia di rimettersi continuamente in discussione, di andare oltre. Poi certo il fascino ci vuole, e quello o c'è o non c'è.


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Volevo aprire un altro thread, ma questa domanda è solo una variante del titolo di questo:
> *COSA CONQUISTA DAVVERO?*
> Non essendo la maggior parte delle persone cos' belli da conquistare per la perfezione fisica (che poi è soggetta ai gusti individuali...), cosa troviamo davvero affascinante?
> Il romanticismo? Sì e no (dicevamo)...
> E allora cosa?


E' indefinibile, nella sua soggettività.
In generale, ci conquista ciò che intimamente ci manca... ciò che colma un vuoto esitenziale (per ognuno diverso) che ci portiamo dentro, imho.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' indefinibile, nella sua soggettività.
> *In generale, ci conquista ciò che intimamente ci manca*... ciò che colma un vuoto esitenziale (per ognuno diverso) che ci portiamo dentro, imho.


O cio' che intimamente ci somiglia?:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O cio' che intimamente ci somiglia?:singleeye:


ciò che ci somiglia ci fa orrore:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ciò che ci somiglia ci fa orrore:carneval:


Parla per te :sonno:


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Parla per te :sonno:


si vabbè :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si vabbè :carneval:


Permaloseddu!

Certo che io non lo voglio uno che somiglia a me...tra noi e' finita. Addiooooooo...
:aereo:


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In generale, ci conquista ciò che intimamente ci manca... ciò che colma un vuoto esitenziale (per ognuno diverso) che ci portiamo dentro, imho.


E' la teoria del terzo specchio esseno di Braden, ci attraggono in modo magnetico le persone che incarnano qualcosa che abbiamo perduto.


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2010)

letteratura a parte, il discorso è molto semplice: il romanticismo di facciata lascia il tempo che trova.diverso è incontrare una persona che riesce a comunicare i sentimenti che prova in profondità facendoti toccare l'emozione vera di un amore.
le frasette, il romanticismo da discount....vanno lasciate ai conquistatori patetici


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Permaloseddu!
> 
> Certo che io non lo voglio uno che somiglia a me...tra noi e' finita. Addiooooooo...
> :aereo:


 ti assomiglio, eh?  ecco perchè mi odi così tanto :condom:


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> letteratura a parte, il discorso è molto semplice: il romanticismo di facciata lascia il tempo che trova.diverso è incontrare una persona che riesce a comunicare i sentimenti che prova in profondità facendoti toccare l'emozione vera di un amore.
> le frasette, il romanticismo da discount....vanno lasciate ai conquistatori patetici


 è quello che intendevo.


----------



## ignavius (2 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ti assomiglio, eh?  ecco perchè mi odi così tanto :condom:


Cacchio, più vi leggo e più mi sembrate sposati a distanza.
Siete indecenti!


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> *E' la teoria del terzo specchio esseno di Braden*, ci attraggono in modo magnetico le persone che incarnano qualcosa che abbiamo perduto.


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Cacchio, più vi leggo *e più mi sembrate sposati a distanza.*
> Siete indecenti!


 è molto più comodo... si lavano i piatti a distanza, si russa a distanza, ci si cornifica a distanza... il segreto dei matrimoni riusciti è la distanza :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> è molto più comodo... si lavano i piatti a distanza, si russa a distanza, ci si cornifica a distanza... il segreto dei matrimoni riusciti è la distanza :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Anche se io non parlerei di corna:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Anche se io non parlerei di corna:carneval:


 si fa per dire, cara :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si fa per dire, cara :carneval:


Lo so, ma ci tengo molto a puntualizzare:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so, ma ci tengo molto a puntualizzare:carneval:


 .


----------



## ignavius (2 Marzo 2010)

In altre parole: anche a distanza si riesce a rompere i maroni :incazzato:

:carneval::mexican::carneval::mexican:


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> In altre parole:* anche a distanza si riesce a rompere i maroni *:incazzato:
> 
> :carneval::mexican::carneval::mexican:


ma è come per la gravità... la rottura di palle diminuisce col quadrato della distanza :rotfl:


----------



## ignavius (2 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma è come per la gravità... la rottura di palle diminuisce col quadrato della distanza :rotfl:


Sei un grande. :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Sei un grande. :rotfl:


ma no, è solo fisica1 applicata alla coppia...  :carneval:


----------



## ignavius (2 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma no, è solo fisica1 applicata alla *coppia*... :carneval:


...... di rotolamento (di maroni)

La meccanica celeste, alla fine, spiega tutto.
La verità è nelle stelle


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> ...... di rotolamento (di maroni)
> 
> La meccanica celeste, alla fine, spiega tutto.
> La verità è nelle stelle


 alcune leggi sono davvero universali...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2010)

Certo che lavorate parecchio di fantasia:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo che lavorate parecchio di fantasia:carneval:


 Però se ci pensi la legge di gravitazione universale di newton è adattabile pure per le coppie umane, non solo quelle planetarie :carneval:


----------



## ignavius (2 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però se ci pensi la legge di gravitazione universale di newton è adattabile pure per le coppie umane, non solo quelle planetarie :carneval:


Si tratta poi solo di assegnare le variabili di un argomento alle corrispondenti dell'altro, ma la meccanica, in sostanza è la stessa.
La Natura è molto più semplice di quanto non ci piaccia credere.......


----------



## ignavius (2 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo che lavorate parecchio di fantasia:carneval:


la curiosità è la più sconvolgente degli stupefacenti.


----------



## ignavius (2 Marzo 2010)

Riprendendo il 3d:

_"Questa è a cosa peggiore nelle donne: vogliono sempre che siamo buoni. E se siamo buoni, quando ci incontrano, non ci amano affatto._
_Piace loro trovarci irrimediabilmente cattivi, e lasciarci insignificantemente buoni."_

Oscar Wilde


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> la curiosità è la più sconvolgente degli stupefacenti.


Quella sarebbe la fantasia... la curiosita' porta anche a provare gli stupefaceni:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Riprendendo il 3d:
> 
> _"Questa è a cosa peggiore nelle donne: vogliono sempre che siamo buoni. E se siamo buoni, quando ci incontrano, non ci amano affatto._
> _Piace loro trovarci irrimediabilmente cattivi, e lasciarci insignificantemente buoni."_
> ...


Detto da lui fa quasi ridere


----------



## ignavius (2 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Detto da lui fa quasi ridere


Il Grande era un osservatore. Mai si è detto in grado di far fede alle sue stesse idee.
Mi ci trovo parecchio, ma io non ho la sua classe (ed i suoi gusti.....)


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Il Grande era un osservatore. Mai si è detto in grado di far fede alle sue stesse idee.
> Mi ci trovo parecchio, ma io non ho la sua classe (ed i suoi gusti.....)


Gia' ma intendevo che forse la frase vale anche per lui.
Un uomo attratto da una donna capace di renderlo un _cagnolino_... fa pensare che alla fine anche agli uomini piacciano le "cattive":carneval:


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' ma intendevo che forse la frase vale anche per lui.
> Un uomo attratto da una donna capace di renderlo un _cagnolino_... fa pensare che alla fine anche agli uomini piacciano le "cattive":carneval:


beh ma certo... una donna un po' cattivella deve esserlo, sennò che gusto c'è?:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh ma certo... una donna un po' cattivella deve esserlo, sennò che gusto c'è?:carneval:


Tutto ha un limite... una/o che cerca di stravolgerti piu' che cattivella/o mi sembra proprio una testa di cazzo:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Il Grande era un osservatore. Mai si è detto in grado di far fede alle sue stesse idee.
> Mi ci trovo parecchio, ma io non ho la sua classe (ed i suoi gusti.....)


umanamente era una persona poco felice. ne apprezzo l'opera ma trovo che i suoi aforismi siano spesso stucchevoli


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tutto ha un limite... una/o che cerca di stravolgerti piu' che cattivella/o mi sembra proprio una testa di cazzo:carneval:


 mi pare ovvio che non davo l'apprezzamento a quella categoria :carneval: non estremizzare sempre, da cattivella a testa di cazzo c'è un abisso :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mi pare ovvio che non davo l'apprezzamento a quella categoria :carneval: non estremizzare sempre, da cattivella a testa di cazzo c'è un abisso :rotfl:


Ma io leggevo la frase... ti prende in un modo e ti lascia morto a terra... quella non mi sembra cattivella


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io leggevo la frase... ti prende in un modo e ti lascia morto a terra... quella non mi sembra cattivella


 beh se ti riferisci alla frase quella è una bastardona... ma io parlavo in generale, prendendo spunto dal "anche agli uomini piacciono le cattive" :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Riprendendo il 3d:
> 
> _"Questa è a cosa peggiore nelle donne: vogliono sempre che siamo buoni. E se siamo buoni, quando ci incontrano, non ci amano affatto._
> _Piace loro trovarci irrimediabilmente cattivi, e lasciarci insignificantemente buoni."_
> ...


Comunque da questa frase si potrebbe aprire un altro thread: su quanto piaccia la tragedia.:carneval:
Nel senso che spesso se non e' combattuto e sofferto neanche ci sembra amore. O no?


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque da questa frase si potrebbe aprire un altro thread: su quanto piaccia la tragedia.:carneval:
> Nel senso che spesso se non e' combattuto e sofferto neanche ci sembra amore. O no?


 E' vero... pensa a tutti i grandi romanzi della letteratura.... se non finisce tutto in vacca, non è amore 
Bisognerebbe creare una nuova immagine dell'amore... più "leggera", colorata, meno drammatica...:carneval:


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2010)

Gli innamorati hanno una certa tendenza al dramma. Anzi al melodramma, specie le donne.

Solo ad una certa età si capisce che solo un diamante è per sempre:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Gli innamorati hanno una certa tendenza al dramma. Anzi al melodramma, specie le donne.
> 
> *Solo ad una certa età si capisce che solo un diamante è per sempre*:carneval:


beh neanche lui... diciamo che dura sufficientemente :carneval:


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh neanche lui... diciamo che dura sufficientemente :carneval:


Sicuramente mi sopravvive.
Anche i giacimenti petroliferi primo o poi si esauriscono:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Sicuramente mi sopravvive.*
> Anche i giacimenti petroliferi primo o poi si esauriscono:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 e chi lo sa... lo scopriremo solo morendo...:sonar:

pure l'uranio sta per finire, e noi vogliamo costruire le centrali nucleari :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Gli innamorati hanno una certa tendenza al dramma. Anzi al melodramma, specie le donne.
> 
> *Solo ad una certa età si capisce che solo un diamante è per sempre*:carneval:


O che comunque e' meglio di niente:carneval:


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e chi lo sa... lo scopriremo solo morendo...:sonar:
> 
> pure l'uranio sta per finire, e noi vogliamo costruire le centrali nucleari :carneval:


 
Me devo grattà insomma...:rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## ignavius (2 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> umanamente era una persona poco felice. ne apprezzo l'opera ma trovo che i suoi aforismi siano spesso stucchevoli


Va sempre tutto raportato all'epoca. Io stesso non condivido parecchie sue idee, in quanto troppo legate ad un mondo che non è mio, che non è più.
E' lo spirito di osservazione, quello che ammiro, l'acutezza e nello stesso tempo la semplicità di alcune sue analisi.
E poi, chiunque sia curioso della vita difficilmente appare felice.


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Va sempre tutto raportato all'epoca. Io stesso non condivido parecchie sue idee, in quanto troppo legate ad un mondo che non è mio, che non è più.
> E' lo spirito di osservazione, quello che ammiro, l'acutezza e nello stesso tempo la semplicità di alcune sue analisi.
> *E poi, chiunque sia curioso della vita difficilmente appare felice*.


Condivido. Chi cerca di strappare i veli solitamente non fa una vita felice.


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Va sempre tutto raportato all'epoca. Io stesso non condivido parecchie sue idee, in quanto troppo legate ad un mondo che non è mio, che non è più.
> E' lo spirito di osservazione, quello che ammiro, l'acutezza e nello stesso tempo *la semplicità* di alcune sue analisi.
> E poi, chiunque sia curioso della vita difficilmente appare felice.


eppure wilde era tut'altro che semplice...anzi un po' artefatto.


----------



## ignavius (2 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure wilde era tut'altro che semplice...anzi un po' artefatto.


Difatti non mi riferivo a lui, ma alle sue intuizioni.


----------

